# Coughing on Koolada



## Silver (6/4/15)

Hi all

After my unflavoured review I was looking forward to adding some additives into the unflavoured to see what it could do.

In the Reo, I added some VM menthol concentrate - wow what a transformation. Smooth and lovely. Nice menthol freshness. Takes away the peppery taste entirely from the unflavoured. Really like it and have been vaping it all afternoon. 

In the Nautilus Mini I added a few drops of Koolada i got from SkyBlue. *Immediate coughing.* I can feel it cools down the vape but i get an immediate irritation in my throat that makes me cough. Back to the menthol in the Reo. Perfect. Soothint. Then back to the Koolada mix - instant coughing. 3 or 4 solid coughs to recover. 

This is somewhat of a revalation for me, since I recall the same sensation and coughing with Craft Vapour's Melon on the Rocks. Not as much, but it was exactly the same sensation. The cough on that juice was less and I really liked that juice and vaped a lot of it. Shorter toots did the trick. This is the same sensation. I know @Mauritz uses some sort of cooling agent in Melon on the Rocks. 

I suspect I have an irritation/allergy to Koolada or to something in it. It's not like I cant breathe or anything like that, just an instant coughing - which tells me my system is tryiny to reject it...

Although its not pleasant, I am happy that I have "recreated" that coughing sensation/reaction I got with Melon on the Rocks, which confused me a lot at the time. It was and still is a bit of a pity because I love that Melon on the Rocks juice. I have ordered several times. I think I may have discovered something. 

I have just Googled the recommended Koolada ratio. I see many suggestions of 1 drop per ml. Ok, i probably overdid it. I put 4 drops in a 2ml nautilus mini tank. Which is double the recommended level. Anyway, I am convinced this is the same reaction I got to CV Melon on the Rocks and i will try again with only 1 drop in the 2ml Nautilus mini tank. 

@Derick, is your Koolada supercharged by any chance or do you know if anyone has expressed an allergy to it before?

Nevertheless, anyone else finding they are coughing on Koolada?

PS- i am not trying to suggest that SkyBlue or CV's products are defective, just that I may be a bit defective  Lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/15)

Silver said:


> Nevertheless, anyone else finding they are coughing on Koolada?



I will test the theory tomorrow Hi Ho... never used Koolada yet but it has been on the agenda to test...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I will test the theory tomorrow Hi Ho... never used Koolada yet but it has been on the agenda to test...



Thanks @Rob Fisher 
In the name of Science, please will you try the same level I did which is 2 drops per ml of juice

Am curious but I suspect this is a problem with me, not the Koolada


----------



## Alex (6/4/15)

@Silver, koolada is very potent indeed, for me the longer it stands, the more potent it becomes. The coughing is certainly due to having too much. I once accidentally dripped koolada directly onto the coils. And I am not exaggerating when I say I couldn't breathe for what seemed like eternity. 

With regard to adding drops, begin with 1 drop per 2ml, and experiment from there, for me it gets stronger over a few hours.


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/15)

A bit of a technical hitch @Silver! I thought I had two bottles of Koolada... it appears I only have one and it has crystallised in the dripper and the dripper is no longer functional... I have filled the dripper with water in an attempt to dissolve the crystals but it's not dissolving very well... but I did manage to put a drop into the Atlantis and will test once it's mixed...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (6/4/15)

microwave it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (6/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> A bit of a technical hitch @Silver! I thought I had two bottles of Koolada... it appears I only have one and it has crystallised in the dripper and the dripper is no longer functional... I have filled the dripper with water in an attempt to dissolve the crystals but it's not dissolving very well... but I did manage to put a drop into the Atlantis and will test once it's mixed...
> 
> View attachment 24649


just put it in some hot water, the crystals will dissolve

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Derick (6/4/15)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> After my unflavoured review I was looking forward to adding some additives into the unflavoured to see what it could do.
> 
> ...


First I heard of the koolada causing an issue, but yeah, it is strong, we usually use like 1 or 2% max


----------



## johan (6/4/15)

That looks more like frozen

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WHeunis (6/4/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher
> In the name of Science, please will you try the same level I did which is 2 drops per ml of juice
> 
> Am curious but I suspect this is a problem with me, not the Koolada



2 drops per ml is about 10%... roughly... eish!
That is super high for Koolada.

I suggest starting off at the "default" 5% level. (1 drop per ml).
I have found though that at 5% it just doesnt pop enough for me, personally.

I'm at 6%-8% depending on how much "chill" i want.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/4/15)

Alex said:


> @Silver, koolada is very potent indeed, for me the longer it stands, the more potent it becomes. The coughing is certainly due to having too much. I once accidentally dripped koolada directly onto the coils. And I am not exaggerating when I say I couldn't breathe for what seemed like eternity.
> 
> With regard to adding drops, begin with 1 drop per 2ml, and experiment from there, for me it gets stronger over a few hours.
> 
> ...



Thanks @Alex, i remember you telling us when that happened. Wow. I guess i need to try with a lower concentration. Incidentally, the vape in my supercharged Koolada mix in the Nautilus Mini is cool but not very cool. Will see what happens when I go lower

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/4/15)

Derick said:


> First I heard of the koolada causing an issue, but yeah, it is strong, we usually use like 1 or 2% max



Thanks @Derick, i will try lower and report back in the next few days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/4/15)

WHeunis said:


> 2 drops per ml is about 10%... roughly... eish!
> That is super high for Koolada.
> 
> I suggest starting off at the "default" 5% level. (1 drop per ml).
> ...



Thanks @WHeunis, as I said to Alex above, it doesnt seem very cool even at the double dose i have currently. Maybe it has an optimal point, afterwhich adding more is counterproductive to the cooling effect. Or just a coughing effect, lol

Thanks for your percentages - it helps


----------



## Silver (6/4/15)

Thanks for all the replies

I may have added too much and will try again. But i still am suspicious of the identical sensation i had with Melon on the Rocks - and at the time Mauritz said that was strange since others didnt have that reaction. Thats why I think I may be sensitive to this. 

I will try again with less Koolada and see what happens...

The investigation shall continue!


----------



## Silver (6/4/15)

Oh, forgot to emphasise the following in all of this:

I much prefer the Menthol additive to the unflavoured. 
Looks like I am in the Fisher camp

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## hands (6/4/15)

mmm i am also gonna take a look at this. i have always used koolada in my menthol mixes and i get something funny from "menthol" that makes me stop vaping it after about a quarter reo bottle. if this is the cause i will be vaping menthol soon without any problems. i


----------



## Silver (6/4/15)

hands said:


> mmm i am also gonna take a look at this. i have always used koolada in my menthol mixes and i get something funny from "menthol" that makes me stop vaping it after about a quarter reo bottle. if this is the cause i will be vaping menthol soon without any problems. i



Thanks @hands - i will be interested to hear what happens when you drop the Koolada
When you say you get something funny, can you describe it?
Is it an irritation or a shortness of breath?


----------



## Andre (6/4/15)

KITS - Koolada Irritable Throat Syndrome, as described in a meticulously researched and peer reviewed publication by Dr Silver.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## hands (6/4/15)

its a big irritation and that does make me cough a bit. like a dry cough. its what is keeping me from "menthol"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (6/4/15)

hands said:


> its a big irritation and that does make me cough a bit. like a dry cough. its what is keeping me from "menthol"



Spot on - thats what I get @hands 
On the contrary, menthol on its own in my Reo is silky smooth and no irritation whatsoever

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (6/4/15)

Andre said:


> KITS - Koolada Irritable Throat Syndrome, as described in a meticulously researched and peer reviewed publication by Dr Silver.



@Andre, thats classic
When I read your post i initially thought you had found a real piece of research and i was about to open Google to go find it. 
You got me there!
Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## hands (6/4/15)

i am off to go mix some plain menthol now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FireFly (6/4/15)

Sheesh, Never had an issue with Koolada, I drop in 1 Drop per 10ml.. so 3 drops in the standard 30ml bottle and maybe one more for luck. Works a charm for me...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/4/15)

To echo the above Koolada is very strong @Silver you need to use very little of it else it will make you cough and splutter  @Langman will tell you all about it  but yeah I wouldn't worry just use less

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/4/15)

FireFly said:


> Sheesh, Never had an issue with Koolada, I drop in 1 Drop per 10ml.. so 3 drops in the standard 30ml bottle and maybe one more for luck. Works a charm for me...



Thanks for the feedback @FireFly 
That is a very low concentration you use - about 0.5% (if one assumes the rule of thumb 20 drops=1ml)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (6/4/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> To echo the above Koolada is very strong @Silver you need to use very little of it else it will make you cough and splutter  @Langman will tell you all about it  but yeah I wouldn't worry just use less



Thanks @Stroodlepuff - i will try next with less


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/15)

Derick said:


> just put it in some hot water, the crystals will dissolve



Thanks @Derick!


----------



## capetocuba (6/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> A bit of a technical hitch @Silver! I thought I had two bottles of Koolada... it appears I only have one and it has crystallised in the dripper and the dripper is no longer functional... I have filled the dripper with water in an attempt to dissolve the crystals but it's not dissolving very well... but I did manage to put a drop into the Atlantis and will test once it's mixed...
> 
> View attachment 24649


Add PG to it and immerse current container in warm water

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (6/4/15)

Off topic I know, but I have a friend that has been vaping flavourless with a dash of menthol concentrate since day 1.
I think it's been about 8 months now. 

I'm going through a juice blegh at the moment. Happens to me every few months where I just can't find anything that I enjoy. Time for the flavorless I think. 

I call the flavorless O2 and with a dash of menthol O3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (6/4/15)

ShaneW said:


> Off topic I know, but I have a friend that has been vaping flavourless with a dash of menthol concentrate since day 1.
> I think it's been about 8 months now.
> 
> I'm going through a juice blegh at the moment. Happens to me every few months where I just can't find anything that I enjoy. Time for the flavorless I think.
> ...



Yip thats exactly what got me into flavorless, but I don't do the oxygen (02) and ozone (03).


----------



## ShaneW (6/4/15)

johan said:


> Yip thats exactly what got me into flavorless, but I don't do the oxygen (02) and ozone (03).



Lol, I wonder how long before someone decides to add ozone to juice. Actually, surely someone has tried already.


----------



## johan (6/4/15)

ShaneW said:


> Lol, I wonder how long before someone decides to add ozone to juice. Actually, surely someone has tried already.



Ozone oxidizes all nic and flavor out of e-juice and the vg content becomes thicker - don't ask me who tried it .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (6/4/15)

ShaneW said:


> Off topic I know, but I have a friend that has been vaping flavourless with a dash of menthol concentrate since day 1.
> I think it's been about 8 months now.
> 
> I'm going through a juice blegh at the moment. Happens to me every few months where I just can't find anything that I enjoy. Time for the flavorless I think.
> ...



@ShaneW
I can fully understand your friend being able to sustain on flavourless with some menthol. 
Its light, refreshing and very pleasing. If you like menthol of course. 
Im enjoying it so far

Coughing aside, i dont enjoy Koolada mix nearly as much

And I find the menthol does a better job at muting the peppery taste in the 18mg unflavoured.


----------



## ShaneW (6/4/15)

I'm not a menthol fan by any means and I enjoy the mix. 

I tried to get him to start vaping with plenty different juices and he wasn't interested. On one of my flavourless days he had a toot and suddenly wanted to start vaping. 
He bought a sky blue diy kit and it's lasted him this entire time, mixing his flavourless and using an evod... From 20 a day Winston red

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## yuganp (7/4/15)

@Silver did you add 1 drop koolada to an unflavored mix. That is way to much. The 1 drop per ml was meant to be used on commercial juices so that you get a frozen/cool version of that juices. 

With menthol it should be about 4 drops per 10ml.

With unflavored about 2 drops per 10ml should be OK.

With multiple flavors some of them seems to cancel each other out so that is why you need extra for more complex juice and unflavored is the least complex.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/4/15)

yuganp said:


> @Silver did you add 1 drop koolada to an unflavored mix. That is way to much. The 1 drop per ml was meant to be used on commercial juices so that you get a frozen/cool version of that juices.
> 
> With menthol it should be about 4 drops per 10ml.
> 
> ...



Ah, thanks @yuganp - very useful info !
So with unflavoured, one should actually halve the amount of koolada or menthol
Lol, i had 4 drops of Koolada in 2ml of unflavoured in the nautilus Mini. 

I have never had much of a problem with too much menthol. It just makes it more mentholated and gives a stronger menthol burn. But the Koolada made me cough. 

Thanks again, i will try with less Koolada


----------



## Guunie (7/4/15)

I have the menthol and koolada from skyblue and find that anything over 2.5% for both is overkill. I get an "irritation" sensation on the exhale and it does make me cough sometimes...but then again...I have vaped pure concentrate on 2 occasions with @Gizmo and the first time I didn't cough at all...the second time (change of supplier) I coughed my lungs out that I could barely breathe or talk...lol took me 4 tries just to ask him for some water...rofl

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## hands (7/4/15)

ok i tried with just menthol and i still get the dry cough. it sucks cause i like menthol. i will try some with just koolada next

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (7/4/15)

Defiantly cut down on the Koolada bud! Its like sitting in a fridge when im next to you and Alex while you vaping lol

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Alex (7/4/15)

Paulie said:


> Defiantly cut down on the Koolada bud! Its like sitting in a fridge when im next to you and Alex while you vaping lol



Defiance is the key 


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Langman (15/4/15)

Hey all, There seems to be something about Koolada that is an irritant. I personally have gone and thrown the rule book away on this,
I have made a menthol + Koolada mix recently while I had bad sinus, 20% Koolada, 5% Menthol, In just VG, and a couple drops sweetener. I stuck it in my Derringer, with 0.3 Dual coils, and threw 50watts at it. Nice cloud, ice cold breath.
I have no adverse effects from it, Just cool as ice, but a few people did cough though that tried it.
I used Koolada that I got from @Melinda so I am fairly certain it's not that.
Possibly the PG up's the Koolada to the point of a hard hit, i will test this theory.
Now, that being said, if you like Menthol, and you have some Big Brass Balls, pop in @ Vape King & ask for a toot of @Gizmo blend.
He makes a Special Menthol upon request that is very very strong, _*And read carefully, If you don't cough on that, your already dead. *_

Reactions: Like 1


----------

